# Which Catechism for a 4 year old ?



## Mayflower (Apr 29, 2008)

I want to use Catechism for my 4 year old daughter. I think the westminster shorter Catechism is still to difficult. Any suggestions or other Catechism ?
If it would be a baptist Catechism would be great, we are baptist !


----------



## Casey (Apr 29, 2008)

_First Catechism_ is online, btw.


----------



## SueS (Apr 29, 2008)

Our church uses the First Catechism in its Kid's Quest program and it's working very well. My newly 3yo granddaughter has already memorized 8 or 10 questions - we're very proud of her!


----------



## JM (Apr 29, 2008)

The Young Baptist's Catechism - FREE 

Redeeming Grace Ministries: Proclaiming the Doctrines of Grace - Free Literature

I started my children with this one: A Catechism for Boys and Girls , we printed it off from ReformedReader.

Peace.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 29, 2008)

The Baptist Catechism

There is also "The Baptist Catechism set to music" by Jim Scott Orrick. I picked up a copy at the SBTS bookstore while at T4G. I think you'd appreciate it.


----------



## ADKing (Apr 29, 2008)

I know that I am increasingly in the minority these days on this issue, but...I think it is never too early to start on Westminster's shorter catechism. Even if your daughter cannot grasp the full meaning she is already starting to internalize the language which will be invaluable later on. The children's catechisms that are out there are so simplistic (In my humble opinion) and are not really needed as a stepping stone.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 29, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I know that I am increasingly in the minority these days on this issue, but...I think it is never too early to start on Westminster's shorter catechism. Even if your daughter cannot grasp the full meaning she is already starting to internalize the language which will be invaluable later on. The children's catechisms that are out there are so simplistic (In my humble opinion) and are not really needed as a stepping stone.



There is a Child's Catechism which the Presbyterian Church in Ireland publishes. It is useful for the overview of Biblical history - something which the Shorter Catechism neglects - though why not do both?


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 29, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I know that I am increasingly in the minority these days on this issue, but...I think it is never too early to start on Westminster's shorter catechism. Even if your daughter cannot grasp the full meaning she is already starting to internalize the language which will be invaluable later on. The children's catechisms that are out there are so simplistic (In my humble opinion) and are not really needed as a stepping stone.



I agree. The Baptist Catechism is adapted from the WSC.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2008)

PM me your mailing address & I will send you copy of the Haddington House catechism.

Great for young kids. We start it with ours when they can talk. I have also used the GCP childrens with my oldest & liked it. It is aimed at a slightly older kid, in my opinion.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 1, 2008)

Catechism for Young Children


----------

